# My latest acquisition



## Guest

My instructor, Rich, wanted my Eastman student bass. It's a very nice bass and I just had a new bridge made for it, the soundpost adjusted to fit perfectly and a new endpin. It's the best Eastman bass out there now. Rich wanted it because he's a teacher and most of his students use Eastmans and he can even use it himself for gigs instead of hauling his high-end bass around everywhere. In return, he offered me a custom bass he's had for years but rarely used. He didn't like it much but I love it. So we traded plus I have a dump a few thousand dollars on top of it but that's no problem.

It's a cornerless bass modeled on Bob Gladstone's pear bass but it has Polish motifs added and these wonderful little string-winders and I get the Yamahiko pickup with it. I couldn't turn that down. Man. I can't believe this bass is mine now! I never dreamed in a million years that I would own it. He said there was only a couple of people he would have sold this bass to and I was his top pick. Plus, Dan Seabolt, who made it, agreed with Rich that I was a best choice so that makes me feel good. I took these photos a couple of years ago and that's Rich in the photos holding it up.



























On the Polish flag, the eagle wears a crown so Dan carved one. The people I bought this bass from are serious Polish-Catholic nationalists as well as ardent Americans. I don't have a drop of Polish blood that I am aware of so why they wanted me to have the bass is strange but, hey, I'm okay with it!


















This symbol means "Poland Rising" and was the logo of an underground resistance movement of a group I believe was abbreviated AK. They fought against foreign kingdoms in the past, they fought against the Nazis, they fought against the communists and they still exist. They renounce all wars and will fight only for the defense of Poland. The image is a ship and the body is formed by a "W" for Warszawa or Warsaw. The mast and sail form a "P" for Poland but the sail is also a crescent that symbolizes Christ. So it also symbolizes the flag of Christ flying over Warsaw.


----------

